# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng Phố Núi - Café- phòng trà ca nhạc Đà Lạt

## vanvan ho

Nằm ngay trung tâm thành phố, giao điểm giữa phố đi bộ và phố xe chạy, sát bên cạnh khách sạn 4 sao Ngọc Lan, nhà hàng Phố Núi được thiết kế khá sang trọng và bắt mắt, thu hút các thực khách khi đến với nơi này.

Nhà hàng đươc chia làm nhiều đại sảnh từ tầng 1 đến tầng 4 với sức chứa hơn 1000 khách được trang trí khá hiện đại và đầy đủ trang thiết bị thích hợp cho việc tổ chức các bữa tiệc cưới hỏi, liên hoan, sinh nhật hay dành cho họp mặt gia đình. Ngoài ra, nhà hàng còn có các loại phòng riêng, được thiết kế sang trọng, ấm cúng, phù hợp với những bữa cơm gia đình, chiêu đãi thân mật, lịch sự.



Với menu ẩm thực lên đến 200 món ăn đa dạng, phong phú từ nhiều vùng miền trên cả nước, các món ăn Trung Quốc, Châu Âu và các món đặc sản Đà Lạt. Tất cả đều do đội ngũ đầu bếp chuyên nghiệp, kinh nghiệm lâu năm của nhà hàng thực hiện.

Đặc biệt, tại tầng thượng của nhà hàng bạn có thể thưởng thức cà phê, ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh Hồ Xuân Hương và thành phố Đà Lạt tráng lệ.




Phố Núi có khuôn viên để xe rộng rãi. Thái độ nhân viên phục vụ chuyên nghiệp, chu đáo cũng như chất lượng dịch vụ tuyệt vời và giá cả hợp lý. Du khách đến với Đà Lạt, nên đến với nhà hàng Phố Núi một lần để tận hưởng những món ăn ngon, cũng như chất lượng dịch vụ mà nhà hàng đêm lại.






*Địa chỉ : 48, Nguyễn Chí Thanh, Tp Đà Lạt.*
*Sdt: 0633 511 135*

----------


## phuongvtt1991

khi nào có dịp đến đà lạt chắc chắn sẽ phải vào quán cafe này

----------

